

Test HN: interested in finding partners to learn stuff? - shadowcats
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RAhaO3UTSU8yaXiRRkzCo85mNlZmM1Qjpcnar-OukYU/viewform

======
shadowcats
Original discussion:
[http://firespotting.com/item?id=1976](http://firespotting.com/item?id=1976)

